# Smoking.



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

here goes............... right i really want to stop this awfull habbit .... it stinks.... cost to much ... makes me cough... 

I gave up for 3 years before but was stupid enough to start again and am now finding it harder..... any ideas ..... yeah i know about the tv adds etc but think i really need support rather than patches and gum.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

i read 'the only way to stop smoking permanently' by allen carr,available from play.com and I have not had a *** for 10 years.It didn't contain any magic,just prepared me mentally.I honestly thought I would never enjoy a night out,a meal or watching a film again.It is the best thing I ever did and all I have to do is just not have the one ***.When you finally manage to give up you have to remember there is no such thing as the odd one,one=20 a day :| It's as easy as not having that one.Good luck,it's worth it to be free.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

yes sarah i agree the first *** in a morning starts the day meaning i will have to smoke for the rest of the day. you have done brilliantly i hope to follow in your footsteps. before i just "played" at giving up .... now i really want to.

day one tommorow ( not a new years) just seems as good a day as any.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

:? Alls I can say is...don't replace **** with chocolate.
Really...

Once I decided to quit, that was it, never wanted one after that, but after a year, I realised that all I'd done is eat chocolate whenever I'd have had a ***...and have gained a massive amount of weight because of it. :x

Now I get worse withdrawal symptoms from not eating chocolate than I ever did when smoking...and I'm in worse health. :roll:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

opps ... sorry about that 

hope your health gets better soon


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

don't replace it with anything.Carry on having a coffee break or a glass of wine etc as you did before and ride out those trigger moments .I put a stone on but after 2 years when I considered myself a true non smoker I was able to shed it.I forgot to mention there is a new drug available,only through the doctor, that stops you wanting one.Somebody I worked with was taking it and she just stopped,never fancied one.I left after she had been taking it for a fortnight so I don't know if she succeeded.I think the tablets can cause depression though.Good luck,it's 100% worth it,smoking causes stress,doesn't relieve it.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks sarah your words are worth alot.

I dont want medication. As I have had a lot of trouble with perscribed meds in the past due to me having multiple sclerosis.(which I take nothing for) and no before anyone tells me about the illigal stuff that it supposed to help ms ( I WONT and DONT touch the stuff) just want to ditch the cigarettes...... wish me luck


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the women I work with is working on giving up smoking and I must say it is hard to understand how difficult it is as a non-smoker. You definitely need support from people as that is what my friend has found very helpful. That and carrot sticks lol!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: ................. to be honest id much rather put the money to better uses, like my family dogs and my mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't want drugs either,everybody to their own thing eh.


----------

